# Midnight Eyes - Louisiana Serial Killer - Now on Kindle Unlimited



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Midnight Eyes is a crime thriller set in the same Louisiana region as some of my other tales, but there's no supernatural stuff here.

It's got a series of murders at its core, but it also involves the relationship between a father and son who work in law enforcement but have been estranged by family problems. I wrote the first version several years ago, but I ran into some agent woes so it went in the trunk. I recently finished updating and revising it. As I note in the book's introduction, I was a reporter a number of years and covered, in part, the crime beat. I went to a lot of crime scenes and saw a lot of crime and criminals. I wrote this a couple of years after I'd stopped being a reporter.

Here's the official synopsis:

Men are being lured to agonizing deaths in the small Louisiana city of Aimsley. Brutalized bodies are displayed on the riverbank and in little-travelled bayou country, and a mysterious dark-eyed beauty may be connected. It's a case with tremendous human suffering and a challenging political labyrinth for Sheriff Ty Hood. It means calling on the last person he wants to for help-his son.

Former FBI agent Wayland Hood is a brilliant criminologist and writer. He's immersed in a project to unravel the mysteries inside the minds of four of America's most heinous serial killers. Only unresolved issues with his father can draw him into the dark quest for buried secrets that fuel modern bloodshed. As father and son clash with each other and with television reporter Jemy Reardon who has her own goals and theories, the body count increases. Only a terrifying excursion into the darkest heart of midnight can bring the nightmare to an end.

Get it here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XQVSQW/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sidney-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. * You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Got a 5 star review from Charles Gramlich on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/review/R3UZORATKTS3TV


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll be participating in The International Thriller Writers Big Thrill Roundtable Discussion next week. I'm contemplating how Midnight Eyes fits into the question of the week for June 20th.

http://www.thebigthrill.org/features/thriller-roundtable/


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Midnight Eyes just got a review on Good Books Alert:

http://goodbookalert.blogspot.com/2011/07/35-stars-for-midnight-eyes.html

Also, realized I hadn't posted the link to the interview with me about Midnight Eyes on The Big Thrill website

http://www.thebigthrill.org/2011/06/midnight-eyes-by-sidney-williams/


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

New review of Midnight Eyes from author and screenwriter Ryne Douglas Pearson. http://www.amazon.com/review/R1E2MH8AG2MB95/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004XQVSQW&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, acellis!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

A recent review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3P477KDHQJ428/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004XQVSQW&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Interview re: Midnight Eyes and other titles. http://www.audiobookmonthly.com/page362.html


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Great Father's Day reading with its focus on a troubled sheriff and his ex-FBI agent son he must turn to for help.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

New review - http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/RVNAWGY3U5TC3/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004XQVSQW


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Failed to mention this new review when it popped up. Here it is: 
http://www.amazon.com/review/R37LCIYEEGGSZS/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004XQVSQW&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of the reviews of this have disappeared from Amazon, but they're still on Goodreads.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

J.R. Miller, author of "Nobody's Looking" gives Midnight Eyes four stars on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11280748-midnight-eyes


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Now available via Kindle Unlimitedhttps://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-Sidney-Williams-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1512123774&sr=1-1&keywords=midnight+eyes+sidney


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

For a limited time Midnight Eyes is only 99 cents as part of the Crossroad Press Mystery and Thriller sale. https://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-Sidney-Williams-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW


----------

